# Weber Vs. Char-Broil



## shifting_leaves

I'm not sure if someone can point me to a thread where this might already have been discussed but I am looking to buy a new gas grill.  I am trying to decide between a Weber (more expensive but sounds like better quality?) or a Char-Broil (less expensive).  Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## texasgirl

My opinion, We have had a weber, a brinkman, a charbroil and another that I can't remember the name. Any grill can be just as good as another if you take care of it.
I'm sure there will all kinds of opinions on that, but, that's just how I feel.


----------



## GB

I find Webber to be far superior. Yes any grill can cook your food, but not all grills are created equal. When my father was shopping for a new grill the salesman was telling him about the webber. The guy got up and stood on top of the Webber and jumped up and down. Now obviously no one will do that at home, but what he was trying to demonstrate was how sturdy they really are. This was ten years ago and that grill is still as good as the day he bought it. Previous non Webber grills did not last half as long before pieces started falling off or not working or rusting through.

Another thing to consider is how much cooking surface area you get. The larger the area the better (usually). It stinks when you can only fit a few burgers on and have to cook in multiple batches.

Something else I love about my Webber are the grates. They are very thick, heavy cast iron. Want good grill marks? Get thick cast iron grates. If you want to lose half your food because it falls though the grate then get the thin light metal grates that some other grill makes give you.

For me there is no comparison. Webber hands down. The extra money you spend really does make a difference here.


----------



## texasgirl

Well slap me stupid....  ouch, who did that???


I just asked DH, if he had the money, what kind of grill would he get {did not give choices, just flat out asked what he would get}
He said a Weber!!
He liked his because of the even cooking and heating. No hot spots just all over heat. He likes the way the grates were too.
So there, GB, your are right  
I guess I need to start saving for his birthday in August.


----------



## SpiceUmUp

I have right now on my deck a Weber and a Charbroil.  At two years of age the Char broil is shot.  Burners are in need of replacement, diffusers are burned through.  I bought Weber to replace it.  My neighbor has his for 12 years and has replaced NOTHING.


----------



## Andy M.

Weber!

I've bought cheap and I've bought Weber.  Weber wins hands down.  Also Consumer Reports Magazine regularly rates it at or near the top of the ratings.  Vermont Castings and Jennaire also rate high.


----------



## kitchenelf

Moved here - just added a Grills and Smoker Forum.


----------



## lk1932

My Weber Genesis 1000 is 12 years old and never had to replace anything on it. My neighbor , Dave, bought a different brand the same time that I bought the Weber. He is now on his third one and my Weber is as good today as the day that I bought it. Dave said that the next one that he buys will definitely be a Weber.


----------



## htc

I'm going to agree with everyone else and say Weber. We bought a Charbroil one last minute and I think the material isn't as nice as Weber so it doesn't cook as evenly.


----------



## Raine

Go with the Weber.


----------



## jennyema

*WEBER!* 


I dont think I'd ever consider another brand


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm a die-hard charcoal user and probably always will be.  But even there, I've not found anything superior to Webber, and most far inferior.  And just from an engineering standpoint, look at the quality construction.  The only way I could get a grill more to my liking would be if I had it custom built from boiler-plate steel, lined with fire-brick, and then with a reflective inner surface.  And it would have to be parabolic, with a very large focal point for the reflected heat.  And the outside would have to be painted with heat-proof paint to rustproof it.  And then there would have to be an inderect fire-box with a channeled plenum to direct smoke to the food.  And of course air control for maintaining correct temperature would be crucial.

I neither have time or money for my dream barbecue grill/smoker.  But the Webber comes very close to what I would build, and probably does it better.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ironchef

Weber. The grates on the Char-Broil brands don't hold up as well. 

But, if you really want to invest in a good grill, then Viking blows Weber out of the water.


----------



## shifting_leaves

Thanks for all the advice.  I think I have no choice but to pay the extra money for the Weber.


----------



## RPCookin

Weber here too.  I've never used anything else that even comes close...


----------



## Winglover

I have a Bakers and Chef Gas Grill from Sams Club. Him and I went through 3 moves together in the last 7 years. I just replaced the burners and grates. I guess I am gonna get another 6 years out of it. Oh yeah I had to replace these cheesy wheels with some more manly off-road heavy duty wheels.
Not sure if Webber or Charboil is better but I would go with a Bakers and Chef again.
As for Webber being a quality product I can only say that I LOVE my Webber Kettle Gold.  I think thats another bbq thats gonna last for years.


----------

